# What to get at MAC this weekend NC 45



## machonesty (Mar 4, 2010)

hi ladies
im headed to mac with a credit of about $50 and 6 empties

not sure what to get. the new blushes are dupable, never tried paintpots, but have paints. maybe a new blush? im mainly a neutral girl, but spring is coming so im open to change. thanks in advance


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe try Full Fuschia blush. Do you need lip liners? The new Too Fabulous collection has 5 new LE ones that are very pretty (I'm considering getting them myself). If you want a "splash of color" for spring makeup maybe you should try True Babe l/g. Or some e/s (or pigments) from the Spring Colour Pink and Coral collections? Also, the "Give me Liberty of London" Collection is coming next week, with a lot of pretty colors for spring/summer so you might want to wait for that too!

Hope I was at least a little bit of help


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 5, 2010)

You need at least one of the new Viva Glams (you really can do either or with your skin tone...you may like Cyndi more)!  If you are in to a neutral yet glam look for spring, try a nice shimmery paint pot like Rubenesque.  On cheeks, something soft like Notable or Comfort MSF if they still have it.  Finish off the look with eyeliner, mascara, and a soft gloss (Cha Cha and Kumquat from the Colour Forecast are gorgeous and versatile) and you are ready to get in to spring!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 5, 2010)

Cosign on Kumquat lipglass.
Fresh Salmon lipstick would be gorgeous on NC45.
Both should take you into the summer looks and would look good with the colours in the "To The Beach" collection

Have fun on your weekend shop!


----------



## machonesty (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks ladies
ill def check out those glosses and i want melon pigment
any suggestions on how to use it or colors to use it with. anyone tried it as blush/highlight?


----------

